# What horror movies will you be watching?



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

It's fall and with Halloween around the corner I look forward to scary movies and wonder what you guys will be watching. I for sure will watch the original Halloween and maybe some Friday the 13th. Looking forward to watching Deliver us from Evil too.


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm thinking the original Halloween or Friday the 13th and then maybe The Cabin in the Woods just for something a little less serious but still fitting for halloween.


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Didn't expect much from the description on the rental box, but really liked "You're Next." Pleny of blood and gore, with a decent storyline, plot-twists, and acting.


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

typ44q said:


> I'm thinking the original Halloween or Friday the 13th and then maybe The Cabin in the Woods just for something a little less serious but still fitting for halloween.


*+1 for "Cabin in the Woods"*. Good spin on high-tech horror. *"Mama"* was spine-tingling in places, and not hokey at all. I plan on watching both again.

*"Thirteen Ghosts"* is also a favorite of mine. Unconventional setting where main characters unwittingly set some pretty scary evil spirits free inside a glass prison.

Oh yeah, and dont forget *"Cube Zero"* where a group of people wake up inside a maze of rooms, each of which has a different booby trap puzzle for them to solve. They have to navigate the gruesome traps to reach the outside world.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

BlueRockinLou said:


> Didn't expect much from the description on the rental box, but really liked "You're Next." Pleny of blood and gore, with a decent storyline, plot-twists, and acting.


Yes I too was surprised with the movie. Had a great twist.


----------



## mvision7m (Feb 9, 2013)

Already watched the original Halloween. Will get to Friday the thirteenth and The Conjuring. Possibly even The Shining.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

asere said:


> Yes I too was surprised with the movie. Had a great twist.


"You're Next" was surprisingly REALLY Awesome

I think I'm going for "Deliver Us from Evil" of course and then I know I'm going to watch some of the "Leprechaun" movies since I just got the boxset


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Just watched Leprican Origins. Rental


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

phillihp23 said:


> Just watched Leprican Origins. Rental


yeaaaaah, not exactly a true "Leprechaun" movie. a decent rental, but that's it, not really related to the series at all


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Mike Edwards said:


> yeaaaaah, not exactly a true "Leprechaun" movie. a decent rental, but that's it, not really related to the series at all


Ya, I rented it thinking it was related to the series. Ok, flick. Nothing special.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

phillihp23 said:


> Ya, I rented it thinking it was related to the series. Ok, flick. Nothing special.


pretty much my thoughts


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

I think I'll also watch Amityville 2 The Possession. Saw it as a child and still creeps me out.


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

BlueRockinLou said:


> *+1 for "Cabin in the Woods"*. Good spin on high-tech horror. *"Mama"* was spine-tingling in places, and not hokey at all. I plan on watching both again.
> 
> *"Thirteen Ghosts"* is also a favorite of mine. Unconventional setting where main characters unwittingly set some pretty scary evil spirits free inside a glass prison.
> 
> *Oh yeah, and dont forget "Cube Zero" where a group of people wake up inside a maze of rooms, each of which has a different booby trap puzzle for them to solve. They have to navigate the gruesome traps to reach the outside world.*




I have seen the original "Cube" and loved it, How does it compare to that if you have seen it. I had no idea they even made any more Cube movies and it looks like this is a prequel to the original movie.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Oh yeah I'll also watch The Evil Dead 2!


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

typ44q said:


> [/B]
> 
> I have seen the original "Cube" and loved it, How does it compare to that if you have seen it. I had no idea they even made any more Cube movies and it looks like this is a prequel to the original movie.


Now that you mention it, I remember "Cube" too, but don't remember which I saw first. Just looked them up on IMDB. You're right! Cube Zero is the prequel. But guess what? It's the third film in the series. I didn't even now it was a series. Now I'm going to track them all down and have a CUBE FEST!

Thank you :T


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

typ44q said:


> [/B]
> 
> I have seen the original "Cube" and loved it, How does it compare to that if you have seen it. I had no idea they even made any more Cube movies and it looks like this is a prequel to the original movie.


Sorry for the double-post. Poor planning on my part as I just realised I never answered your comparison question: I liked them both, but "Cube" was better by a wide margin (like most first-run movies in a series). I prefer the original "Cube" because I feel it never let up on the suspense & surprise pedals. And it had a good build to the mysterious conclusion. The "Cube Zero" prequel seemed like they tried too hard, and were just going through the motions. Also, part of the prequel's plot revealed the real world outside the cube. I feel it just didn't live up to the original in the mystery department.

Hope that's not too vague, but I don't want to say too much for fear ( pun intended :R ) of spoiling the movie!


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

BlueRockinLou said:


> Sorry for the double-post. Poor planning on my part as I just realised I never answered your comparison question: I liked them both, but "Cube" was better by a wide margin (like most first-run movies in a series). I prefer the original "Cube" because I feel it never let up on the suspense & surprise pedals. And it had a good build to the mysterious conclusion. *The "Cube Zero" prequel seemed like they tried too hard, and were just going through the motions.* Also, part of the prequel's plot revealed the real world outside the cube. I feel it just didn't live up to the original in the mystery department.
> 
> Hope that's not too vague, but I don't want to say too much for fear ( pun intended :R ) of spoiling the movie!


I kind of got that feeling from the trailer for Cube Zero. Plus one of the things I really enjoyed about Cube was the mystery around everything that was going on and not knowing what was outside of the cube.


----------

